# Teichplanung 2012 10m³



## rosenkranz (8. März 2012)

Hi!

Ich plane meinen neuen Teich, mein alter ca. 6m³!

Nun einen neuen!

Maße: 3x2x1.7

gepumpt, da für schwerkraft kein Geld da ist !


Hab ne Frage zur Lage des Teiches: Ist es schlimm das der Teich erst ab 1700 Sonne abgekommt? 


Gruß


Daniel


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Für Kois ja, weil das Wasser dann im Frühjahr und Herbst zu Kalt ist.

Ich habe noch zwei gepumpte kleinere Filter übrig, da ich gerade meinen Teich neu mache. Sind zwar jeweils nur für 4000 und 2000 Liter, haben aber beide ne eigene UVC. 

Wenn Interesse hast meldest dich eben
.


----------



## rosenkranz (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Nein Danke! Hab meine Regentonnen Filter hier noch rumstehen!
Danke


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ok.

Habe nur gedacht vielleicht ist das Geld knapp, man muss sich im Leben Helfen. Vor allem wenn man das gleiche Hobby teilt


----------



## Joerg (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*



rosenkranz schrieb:


> gepumpt, da für schwerkraft kein Geld da ist !l


Hi Daniel,
grundsätzlich ist es kein Problem, wenn der Teich wenig Sonne abbekommt.
Es wachsen weniger Pflanzen und das Wasser erwärmt sich nicht so schnell.
Durch die geringeren Temperaturen wachsen Koi entsprechend langsamer.
Im Sommer ist an vielen sonnigen Teichen eine extra Verschattung nötig.

Was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann ist die Aussage wegen den Kosten.
Gerade ein Schwerkraftfilter spart ja langfristig eine Menge an Energie. Auch die Filterleistung sollte besser sein.


----------



## Wuzzel (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Eben... gerade wenn kein Geld da ist sollte man in Schwerkraft bauen, beim bauen sind das doch geringe Kosten, die Energieeinsparung ist enorm. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (9. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Also ich würde die größe nochmal überdenken. 3m x 2m x 1,7m ist zwar tief genug,aber eigentlich ein loch. bei der tiefe sollte die oberfläche wenigstens 4m x 3m sein. sonne erst ab 17uhr, ist das winter- oder sommerzeit?


----------



## rosenkranz (9. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*



> 4m x 3m sein


Warum?


Das Problem mit der Schwerkraft ist, das ich die Tonnen eingraben muss! Ich wohn hier zur Miete und möchte keinen Keller mauern! Das Eingraben ist ja eigentlich kein Problem, nur die Reinigung! Und ich hab Schiss den BA dicht zu bekommen !

Wie reinige ich die Tonnen regelmäßig? Jetzt geh ich hin und dreh den Kugelhahn auf!

Und warum Energiesparener? Die Pumpe für die gepumpte Version verbraucht das selbe wie die Rohrpumpe der Schwerkraft, oder vergess ich da was?

Ich überschlage gerade noch die Kosten der beiden Systeme, dazu kommt ja noch, das ich noch ne Abdeckung für die Tonnen der Schwerkraft brauche, die kommt noch dazu!

Die Durchflussmenge der Pumpe sollte doch eigentlich egal sein bei den beiden System oder? Mind. Teichvolumen pro stunde?


----------



## Joerg (9. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Dann grab sie nur ein. Wenn du keinen BA oder Ablauf machen willst, ist eine Schmutzpumpe zu absaugen auch in Ordnung. Wenn du jetzt einen Kugenhanh daran hast, wir der in der Erde auch dicht sein. Eine Medienabflage ist auf jeden Fall sehr sinnvoll.

Du vergisst, dass die Pumpe mit der gleichen Leistung bei der Filterhöhe (Förderhöhe) nur 50% des Durchflusses hat. Es ist also eine Pumpe mit ungefähr der doppelten Leistung nötig, damit die gleiche Menge gefördert wird.

Die Tonnen über Wasser haben doch eine viel größere Oberfläche. Als Abdeckung ist der Tonnendeckel vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## rosenkranz (9. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*



> ls Abdeckung ist der Tonnendeckel vollkommen ausreichend



Aber schön siehts ja nicht aus !


Wegen der Pumpe, reicht es also das ich die Pumpe weniger als 10000l schaft? Weil für die gepumpte Version würde ich ne Pumpe mit dem teichvolumen kaufen!

Hab bis jetzt immer "konventionelle" teiche gehabt, Loch graben, Vlies rein, Folie rein pumpe und go!


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Die grünen Tonnen komplett in der Landschaft sind auch nicht so toll.  
Meine schauen nur wenig raus und der Rest ist von Teichpflanzen verdeckt. Nur die Nachbarn können die sehen, das stört mich weniger.

Die Pumpenleistung bricht schnell mit der Förderhöhe ein. Such dir eine sparsame 6-8m³, die schafft dann sicher genügend Volumen.

Es ist von Vorteil vorrausschauend zu planen. Da dich das Koifieber auch schon etwas erfasst hat, macht es Sinn sich zu überlegen, was auf Dauer sinnvoll ist.

In dem neuen Teich einen BA vorsehen. Das kostet wenig und bringt viele Vorteile. (Wenn möglich auch schon Skimmer)
Von diesem BA in die erste Kammer in Schwerkraft. Dort können die "Köttel" gut rausgeholt werden, bevor sie den Filter belasten. 
50% der Filterleistung lassen sich so einsparen, da es erst gar nicht umgewandelt werden muss.
Wird das ganze erst von einer Pumpe zermahlen, ist das rausholen deutlich schwieriger. 

Wenn du für einen ausreichend großen Vortex keinen Platz hast, lässt sich der Grobschmutz auch gut mit einer Damenstrumpfhose rausholen. Diese dann alle 2 Tage wechseln. 
Eine SIPA kann das ohne zutun auch sehr zuverlässig erledigen. Der Rest der Biofilterung sollte sich dann recht einfach gestalten.

Wenn du schon am buddeln bist, schaffe ein Volumen von 15m³. Pflanzstufen lassen sich auf ein Minimum reduzieren. Ich habe einige wieder mühsam entfernt. 
Diese Vorschläge beruhen auf eigenen Erfahrungen, da ich diesbezüglich entsprechende Fehler schon gemacht habe. Du kannst diese aber auch gerne noch mal nachvollziehen.


----------



## rosenkranz (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Hi!

Hab mir jetzt schonmal das ganze im garten eingezeichnet!

Wieviele Tonnen brauch ich? Für Sifi ist erstmal kein Geld da!

Dachte an 3 Tonnen + Pumpenkammer!

1- Tonne leer lassen und als "vortex" benutzen, 
2- Tonne würde ich Biobälle bewegt reinsetzen
3- Tonne meinen Patronenfilter


Zunächst betreibe ich das mit meiner alten Teichpumpe, die schafft ca. 8000l/h verbraucht 95 Watt!

Wo kommt die UV dran? Weil für ne TauchUV ist auch keine Kohle da !


Und dann zur Reinigung einfach ne Tauchpumpe da rein setzen und den schmodder rauspumpen?

Wollte nicht mehr wie 10m³ machen, ich hänge meine Pflanzenkübel an den Rand mit schnur auf, sieht gut aus und die Wachsen wunderbar!


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Hast du denn einen BA eingeplant? Der "Vortex" funktioniert eigentlich nur gut in Schwerkraft. 
Vom BA dann mit einem 110er Rohr in den Vortex. Die Tonnen auch mit 110er Rohren verbinden.

3 Tonnen sollten reichen. Wie groß sind die denn?
Wie willst du die Biobälle denn bewegen?

In einer Schwerkraftanlage sollte die Pumpe reichen. Bringt dann so ca 6-7m³ netto.

Deine UVC kannst du im späten Frühjahr direkt hinter die Pumpe reinnachen oder in einen Bypass.

Wenn du in der ersten Kammer den Nylon Vorfilter reinmachst, reicht ein absaugen alle paar Wochen aus.


----------



## rosenkranz (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ja eigentlich möcht ich schon nen BA haben!

Wollte alles mit 110er machen, war vorhin mal im örtlich Baumarkt, da bin ich fast umgefallen was so ein blöder Bogen in 110mm kostet! Hatte mich dann mal bei EBAY erkundigt, da kost der 1/5 von dem, von daher wirds doch nicht sooo teuer!

Die Tonnen haben 210liter, der erste Vortex mit Damenstrumpf !

Dann in die nächste Kammer, da wollte ich Biobälle nehmen, weiss aber noch nicht!
Die würde ich mit Luft bewegen, aber muss das? Bin in sachen HELIx Biobälle usw. absoluter Neuling. die letzte Kammer mit meinem Patronenfilter, oder habt ihr da ne bessere Idee? Und dann eben noch die Pumpenkammer, mal schauen, vielleicht bekomm ich die Pumpe noch in der letzten Tonne unter, wenn ich auf den Patronenfilter verzichte!



Frage zum Bodenablauf!

Ich habe bisher keine Doku gesehen wo man sieht wie der BA in ein Folienteich eingebaut wird!

Ich schreibs mal so, wie ich es nach meinem wissenstand jetzt machen würde!

Wenn das "loch" ausgehoben ist, buddel ich einen Kanal / schacht für das KG rohr, so das es oben an den Filtertonnen wieder rauskommt!
Dann würde ich das KG Rohr mit Sikaflex in den BA kleben und abdichten!
nun würde ich den BA mit Zement in seine Grube einzementieren.

Ich würde nach dem alles ausgehärtet ist, das Vlies sowie die Folie in den Teich einigermaßen "faltenfrei" verlegen.
Nun würd ich das loch für den BA freischneiden und die Folie mit SIKAFLEX auf den BA kleben und den Flanschring auf die Folie kleben und verschrauben!

Ist das so richtig? Oder sind da andere Kleb/Dichtstoffe sicherer?

Die Rohre kommen dann oben an den eingebrabenen Tonnen raus und gehen über 110er Foliendurchlässe in die Tonnen.


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

BA ist super, es gibt User die den nun erst nachrüsten müssen.  

Die Biobälle wirst du mit Luft nicht bewegt kriegen, das ist schon bei __ Hel-X nicht einfach.
Es ist aber auch nicht notwendig, da die Bewegung nur dafür sorgt, dass der Biofilm ständig abgewaschen wird.

Vor den Biomedien könntest du auch Schaumstoffmatten senkrecht in die Tonne einbringen.
Die haben dann eine langsame Durchströmung und die feinen Schwebstoffe setzen sich gut darin ab.
Reinigung ist dann auch deutlich einfacher als bei den Patronen.


----------



## rosenkranz (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Hört sich gut an, also einfach die letzte Tonne "Teilen"? Dann könnt ich ja noch die Pumpe in die eine Kammer unterbekommen oder? Hatte mal gesehen das Japanmatten nicht schlecht sein sollen!
Damit könnt ich ja die letzte Tonne "teilen"


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Das mit dem Teilen hatte ich auch schon gemacht, funktionierte prima.
Japanmatten sollten nicht schlecht sein, wenn du den Preis dafür liest, wirst du nochmal drüber nachdenken. 

Die normalen Schaumstoffmatten sind recht günstig und lassen sich gut schneiden. (Besser als die Japaner)
Sind die passend konisch geschnitten, baucht mal nur zwischen den Matten einen kleinen Abstandhalter.
Das können natürlich auch die Reste sein. Der Abstand sollte für eine besseren Durchströmung gut sein.


----------



## rosenkranz (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ok, Japanmatte ist was teuer!

In Kammer 2 ist ein gelochtes Rohr wegen den Helix / Biobälle, damit die nicht in die andere Kammer kommen! Und mit einem Überlauf versehen.




Hier mal ne Zeichnung


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Das schaut schon ganz gut aus. 

In der ersten Tonne kannst du auch höher reinkommen. Musst sonst zum wechseln so tief reingreifen. 
Wenn in die 2. Tonne kleine Medien reinkommen, würde ich eine Medienauflage vorsehen.
Mit Ablauf im Boden ist es sicher einfacher "mal abzulassen". Die 3. verträgt auch mehr als 1 Matte falls es nötig wird.
Auch in die 3. Tonne kann man hoch reinkommen, das Wasser verteilt sich an den Matten und die letzten Teilchen finden so am Boden eine Ruhestätte.


----------



## rosenkranz (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Was meinst du mit Ablassen?

Die Tonnen werden eingegraben!


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Du wolltest ja keinen BA in den Tonnen machen. 
Die 1. und 3. sind mit einer Schmutzpumpe sehr gut sauber zu kriegen. Zwischen den Balls oder __ Hel-X kommt man nur schwer an den Boden ran.
Zumindest in der 2. würde ich eine Medienauflage reinmachen und unten einen kleinen BA einbauen. 
Wenn du dort nicht mit einer Pumpe direkt rankannst, den in die 3. Tonne führen.

Den Zugschieber am Anfang nicht vergessen.  
Willst du mal sauber machen, kannst du den zumachen und mit der Pumpe in der letzten alles gut rausholen. Diese Aktion ist aber nur selten notwendig.


----------



## rosenkranz (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ahso meinst du das!

Also Tonne 2 mit Medienauflage und ganz unten einen BA rein machen, wo von da ein rohr in Tonne 3 geht! Das rohr kommt dann oben aus Tonne 3 und kann da die Pumpe anschliessen?

Wegen Zugschieber, da bau ich ein Standrohr ein, hatte den Tipp aus einen anderen Forum bekommen!


----------



## rosenkranz (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

hier nochmal


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Probier mal die Tiefe des Einlaufs in der ersten Tonne aus. Da muss man 2 mal die Woche kurz dran.

Standrohr ist natürlich auch in Ordnung. Dar Rohr vom "kleinen" BA kannst du auch damit verschließen.
Für eine ordentliche Reinigung Standrohr rein, 2. Behälter gut umrühren, Matte hoch und dann Wasser marsch

Ich musste anfänglich 1 mal die Woche die Patronen und den Rest reinigen. Nachdem der Vorfilter gut läuft, fällt das nun nur alle 4-12 Wochen an.

Wie hattest du es mit der UVC geplant. Bei mir läuft die nur 4 Wochen im Bypass und wird dann für des Rest des Jahres trocken gelagert.


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Hab noch ne Veränderung gemacht!

Den Vortex mit Bürsten unterstützt!

Mit UVC hab ich mich auch schon befasst, würde das vielleicht übern Bypass machen!


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Die letzte Änderung würde ich eher wieder verwerfen. :?

Du hast keinen Vortex, denn der müsste dann deutlich größer ausfallen, damit er gut funktioniert. (ganz grob so 10% Teichvolumen)
Die paar Borsten können wohl kaum ganz feine Schwebeteilchen effektiv zurückhalten.

Vortex funktioniert ganz gut aber der braucht viel Volumen. Eine fast tägliche Reinigung ist trotzdem nötig.
Bürsten gehen auch aber da sollte der Raum auch groß und gut vollgepackt sein.

Mit dem manuellen Vliesfilter macht man sich die Filterung deutlich einfacher.


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

was ist denn nun wieder ein vliesfilter?

also die buersten in der mitte weglassen und einen reinen vortex bauen mit strumpf .


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Welches Helix ist zu bevorzugen? Dachte an 12mm schwarz, 100liter kosten 70€! 

Oder ich nehm angebotenes, ist gebraucht aber desinfiziert.


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ja, nenn es Vortex mit Strumpf. Ein reiner Vortex ist es dann zwar nicht mehr, das tut der Funktion aber keinen Abbruch.
Das Nylon Vlies wechselst du dann händisch. 
Den Übergang in die 2 Tonne auch etwas sichern, damit sich der Überlauf nicht zusetzt.

Falls du neues kauft, würde ich weißes nehmen. Da sieht man die Besiedlung und Verschmutzung besser. Wenn gefragt wird, sag du willlst 12er "schwebendes" haben. 
Klicke zum Kauf auf eines der Banner und frag nach einem Forenrabatt.


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

hab mir grad das gebrauchte gekauf!

Welche Tonnengröße für den ersten Vortex?


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Mindestens 200 besser mehr. Falls du Platz hast, mach ihn so groß wie möglich.
Die Teile dehnen sich extrem und wenn nicht genug Platz da ist, verstopfen sie den Übergang zur 2.
Wenn genügend Platz da ist, lassen sich auch mal 2 an einem T-Stück reinmachen.


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ja dann kauf ich ne 300liter Tonne!
Aber was meinst du mit verstopfen`?


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Die werden recht groß und können sich dann vor den Überlauf zu der 2. Tonne setzen.
Ein Korb oder Sieb davor sollte das verhindern. Hat mich mal ne Pumpe gekostet.


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ich steh aufm schlauch, was soll sich mit was zusetzen? Und was wird groß`?

Sorry


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*



rosenkranz schrieb:


> Die Tonnen haben 210liter, der erste Vortex mit Damenstrumpf  !


Die Nylonstrümpfe in der 1. Tonne vergrößern ihr Volumen extrem. Das passiert, wenn sie sich langsam mit den Schwebeteilchen zusetzen.
Der Durchfluss bleibt recht lange konstant, aber das Volumen vergrößert sich extrem. 2m lang können die schon werden. :shock
Die Abscheideleistung sollte zwischen Trommmelfilter und Vliesfilter liegen. Damit wird das Wasser sehr klar und der Rest des Filters kann ungestört arbeiten. 

Hängen die nun ungünstig in der ersten Tonne (Vortex), könnten die vor den Übergang zur 2. Tonne geraten und diesen behindern. 
Ein Korb oder auch ein Übergang wie von der 2. zur 3. sollten das effektiv verhindern können.
Die Befestigung an dem Einlauf sollte mit Gummiringen erfolgen. Die lösen sich bei zu großem Widerstand, damit das Wasser dann ungehindert weiter fließen kann.

Hab das mal etwas in deiner tollen Zeichnung skizziert:


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

ahh den strumpf meinst du !

Ok! Aber 300liter tonne sollten reichen oder?


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

So hab nochmal überlegt!

Das Rohr In tonne 1 wird ohne Bürsten ausgelegt, kommt ja aus das selbe raus, wie ich den übergang in rohr 2 mache!


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Das Wasser wird in der 1. an einer Stelle entnommen, wo die wenigsten Schwebstoffe noch sein sollten. 

300 Liter sollte reichen, ich denke die 500 Liter kosten unverhältnismäßig viel mehr.
Wenn es mal mit dem "wechseln" zeitlich eng wird (Urlaub), könnte man ein T-Stück in die erste machen und 2 Stück dran machen, um die Wechselintervalle zu verlängern. 

Mach den Einlauf in der ersten so tief, dass du bequem drankommst. Insbesondere in der kälteren Jahreszeit ist das ein Vorteil. 

Wenn man kostengünstig einen Filter bauen möchte und Zeit für eine manuelle Reinigung hat, gibt es kaum eine effektivere Lösung.
Dir muss aber bewusst sein, dass alle 2-3 Tage ein wechseln oder auswaschen nötig ist. Die Abscheideleistung kann man mit unterschiedlichen DEN der Nylons regeln.


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ok, müsste man halt mal sehen, wie oft die Reinigung in Frage kommt!

Ne Frage zu den Folienflanschen! Kann ich für die runden Tonnen auch die normalen nichtgegebogenen Flansche nehmen????

Sollte doch, wenn alles ordentlich verklebt wird, dicht sein oder?


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Die gebogenen kosten kaum mehr und müssen dann nicht extra erwärmt oder abgedichtet werden.  
Hinweis zur Beschaffung: Gebogene Flansche   Ich dachte auch mal die sind so richtig teuer.


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ja gut, bei hanako koi kommen die 9€, die normalen 4,50!


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Für 4,50€ macht es keinen großen Sinn Experimente zu machen. Ich war lange der Meinung der Preisunterschied ist sehr groß. 

Die normalen musst du heiß machen und entsprechend anpassen.
Entstehen bei der Verschraubung zu viele Spannungen, sind die billigen Tonnen beim ersten Frost dort eingerissen.


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Womit kann ich denn die 40er Bodenabläufe in den Tonnen verbinden? HT rohre?


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Hab noch ne Frage!

Wenn ich angenommen in jeder Tonne einen BA rein mach, und die mit einem Rohr verbinde und das ende nach oben lege! Kann ich dann dort so eine Saugpumpe anschliessen? Oder packt die die groben sachen nicht?


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Was das für Rohre sind, spielt bei der Länge keine Rolle, HT sollte passen.

Das ist eine gute sinnvolle Erweiterung. 
Da keine groben Schmutzteile zu pumpen sind, sollte auch eine normale Pumpe völlig ausreichen.
Wenn der Ausgang über Teichniveau liegt, sollte die Pumpe zur Not selbstansaugend sein. 
Die einzelnen BA sollten wenn möglich einzeln absperrbar sein. Dann lässt sich das ganze selektiv betreiben.

Der Aufwand ist nicht ganz unerheblich und ist eigentlich nur in der 2. nötig. Alle anderen würden sich auch mit einer Schmutzpumpe gut absaugen lassen.
Praktisch ist das aber schon, alle Behälter einfach über BA zu reinigen. 

Sorry, dass es aktuell wenig andere Meinungen zu dem System gibt.  Das kann sich noch ändern.


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

kann das ja nicht einzeln absperren. hab den ganzen kram ja eingebuddelt....


----------



## RKurzhals (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Hallo Rosenkranz,
Du kannst den Schmodder im Tonnenboden auch mit einem Schlammsauger herausholen, und sparst somit den Bodenablauf!
Dazu müsstes Du freilich ein "Standrohr" zum Anschluss in die Filtermedien-Tonnen setzen. In jeder Ecke wird der Dreck nicht ausgesaugt, aber das pasiert bei so einem kombinierten Bodenablauf auch nicht... .
Wenn Du planst, Deinen Teich mit einem Schlammsauger zu "bearbeiten", hätte die Investition einen Sinn. Anderenfalls müsstest Du Zugschieber im Boden von oben zugänglich machen (mit einem Rohr als "Schacht"), wo Du mit einem geeigneten Haken öffnen und schliessen kannst.


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Du hattest mal was von Standrohr geschrieben, das sollte in den BA auch funktionieren.
Ist zwar nicht die optimalste Lösung, funktioniert aber super und ohne teure Zugschieber. 

Die BA lassen sich mit Rohren sicher gut verschließen. Der 2. ist wohl etwas schwieriger.
Da dort auch nur bedarfsweise gespült wird, finde ich insgesamt eine super Lösung.


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

aber was bringt mir das wenn ich jeden BA verschließe? 

versteh ich wieder nicht so ganz


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

In der ersten Tonne fällt wenig an, da der Nylonstrumpf das meiste auffängt. Fällt diese Vorfilterung aus, ist da viel drin.
Die letzte ist ja zur Hälfte eine Pumpenkamer, wird dort meist wenig sein.
In der 2. wird viel Biomasse abgebaut, dort entsteht auch Filtermulm (abgestorbene Bakterien ..), die entsorgt werden müssen. Falls das __ Hel-X bewegt wird, dann in der 3. Tonne.
Die meiste Zeit wird also entweder in der 1. oder 2. Tonne was anfallen. Da macht es Sinn den 1. oder 3. BA zu verschließen, damit man geziehlt absaugen kann.

Ein großzügiger WW ist aber auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Der ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

ah ok. und beim absaugen einfach die saugpumpe an das rohr wie an meiner zeichnung umd go?


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

dann die pumpe an das rohr wie auf meiner zeichnung, das standrohr ziehen und go?

einen schlammsauger ist auch ok. aber meist sehr teuer


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

so eine pumpe mein ich

http://www.ebay.de/itm/800-W-GARTEN...m-/140584903674?pt=Pumpen&hash=item20bb8363fa


kann leider nicht editieren


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Das mit dem Schlammsauger erübrigt sich bei deiner Filterung, da man die Biomasse rausholt, bevor sich Schlamm bilden kann.

Deine Filterung ist schon sehr gut durchdacht. Die Wechsel des Vorfilter Materials fallen einem recht leicht, wenn man das Ergebnis sieht.  

Ein wenig mehr Volumen im Teich würde die Koi sicher freuen. Wie auch immer du das realisierst.


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

also kammer 1 und 2 ein BA diese mit standrohr verschlossen umd bei reinigung geoeffnet so das man die beiden kammern schoen absaugen kann.

taugt da so eine pumpe was? ja oder


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Diese Art von Pumpen sind dafür geeignet. 
Die gibt es regelmäßig beim Discounter zu kaufen, da spart man sich die Versandkosten.


----------



## rosenkranz (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

alles klar. waere das auch schon geklaert wir haben hier einen grossen gartenmarkt in holland der sowas guenstig hat. so kann ich die saugpumpe irgendwo fest installieren.


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

gibts ne möglichkeit, die Löcher an meinen Tonnen die vom Ablaufhahn enstanden sind zu verschliessen?

Kann ich da den Ablaufhahn dran machen und mit eingraben, oder ist das zu unsicher?

gruß


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Schwierige Frage. Es könnte sein, dass sich die Tonne etwas setzt und dann auf den Ablaufhahn drückt. 

Ich würde neue nehmen und die anderen als Regentonnen weiter verwenden. Die sind ja nicht so teuer.


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Du hast recht, aber das ärgert mich jetzt ! Würde den ablaufhahn anders rum einbauen, so das der Hahn in der Tonne ist!

Aber komm ich kauf mir neue!

300liter vortex 2x200 liter kammer 2 + 3

und nochwas 

schau mal die zeichnung


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

http://www.thomas-philipps.de/

die tonnen sind momentn hier im angebot, geht doch


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Bringt gewisse Vorteile. Du könntest dann die 4. leer machen und hättest dann ordentlich Sog auf den 50 Bodenabläufen.
Wenn du schon 4 Stück einbuddeln willst, würde ich trotzdem beide Pumpe in die letzte machen.
Die 3. Kammer könnte dann komplett mit Schaumstoff gefüllt sein.


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Die im Angebot sind die ganz billigen, kosten sonst auch kaum mehr.
Für 10€ mehr, bekommst du welche, bei denen die Materialstärke doppelt so groß ist.
Gerade in sehr kalten Wintern bieten die etwas mehr Sicherheit. 
Auch die Flansche lassen sich mit etwas mehr Material besser einbauen.


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Die Vierte soll ja komplett leer bleiben, bis auf die schmutzwasser pumpe


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Wenn du schon eine 4. eingräbst, würde ich dann beide Pumpen dort unterbringen.
Dann hast du etwas Luft für eine Erweiterung der Biomedien oder Raum für zusätzliches Absetzen.
Das __ Hel-X in der 2. könnte dann auch bewegt sein und danach eine mit ruhendem. 

Wenn du den NVV (Nylon Vortex Vorfilter) hast, fällt das reinigen der Tonnen allerhöchstens einmal pro Woche an.


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Die haben schon ordentlich Wandstärke, meine GRAF tonnen haben da deutlich weniger Stärke!

Wie bringe ich denn da beide Pumpen unter? Möcht ja eine Tonne ausschließlich als Reinigungstonne benutzen


gruß


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ich habe auch beide (3) in der letzten Tonne liegen. Unten Schmutz und etwas weiter oben die anderen beiden.
Soll mal durchgespült werden, normale Pumpe aus und den Zulauf absperren.
Dann __ Hel-X ordentlich rühren und die Schmutzpumpe an. Matten lassen sich in der Tonne auch ausspülen.
Wasser marsch und nochmal absauben. Dann sollte das meiste draußen sein und nur noch der WW ist zu machen.
Es sollte sich fast nur Bakterienmulm ansammeln, der Rest wird ja alle 2-4 Tage vorne entsorgt.
Dies ist bei mir eine monatliche Aktion, dafür würde ich keine Tonne extra eingraben.


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ah so meisnt du das, genau einfach Frischwasserpumpe aus, und schmutzpumpe an!

Gute Idee, ABER der ganze Kram wird mir bissl was teuer!

Brauch nun 4 neue Tonnen, weil ich DOOFkopp damals da zuviele Löcher reingebohrt hab!

Würde ja hingehen und die Hähne verkehrt rum einbauen und ordentlich abdichten! So spar ich mir wieder bissl! Aber bricht die ******** dann ab, steh ich depp da und hab undichte regentonnen 1meter im boden !


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ja dann grab ich 3 Tonnen ein!

die letzte ist dann geteilt durch japanmatte und frischwasserpumpe!


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Die Schmutzwasserpumpe ist auch nicht immer drin, wird auch noch für die Regentonne genutzt. 

Ich denke mal es wäre günstiger den Hahn rauszumachen und das Loch mit Deckel und Innotec zu verschließen.
Den Hahn innen rein zu machen, sollte aber auch gut funktionieren. Viel kann da nicht raus, das wird durch WW ausgeglichen.
Da außen ja Erde ist, könntest du zur Sicherheit auch ein Stück Teichfolie draufmachen und abdichten. 

Da bei so einer Reinigungsaktion auch viel Wasser anfällt, kannst du das Schmutzwasser auch in Regentonnen pumpen. Dadurch sparst du dann Gießwasser ein. :smoki


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Du bist mir echt ne gute Hilfe, danke sehr! 

Ich bau die Hähne verkehrt rum rein und dichte das ganze von aussen mit folie ab und innen noch innotec rein!

Aber sag mal erhlich, 3 Tonnen oder 4 Tonnen? ich weiss umso mehr umso besser, hab aber auch kein riesen Garten!

Wie gesagt, würde mir die 3.Kammer teilen.....


Was meintest du mit "WW" im bezug auf die hähne?s


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*



rosenkranz schrieb:


> ich weiss umso mehr umso besser



Es sollten eigentlich 3 Tonnen reichen, wenn du schon mal am graben bist, kannst du auch 4 einbuddeln. Filtervolumen ist auch Teichvolumen - davon kann man nie genug haben. 

Falls mal ein paar m³ im Boden versickern, wie bei mir aktuell, wird das durch WW ausgeglichen. Mäuse haben scheinbar die Folie angeknabbert. :evil

Nur mal so als Tipp, ein Gießwasseranschluss kostet wenig, kann aber jede Menge an Abwassergebühren sparen.
Laut meiner letzten Abrechnung habe ich letztes Jahr 166 m³ in meinen Teich gegossen. :shock


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Hallo Rosenkranz,

mal ein anderer Gedanke: Was hälst Du von einem Pflanzenfilter? 
Einfach einen "Bach" um den Teich anlegen und üppig bepflanzen. Einen Vorfilter integrieren und fertig ist.

Du brauchst dazu lediglich ein größeres Stück Folie, Kies und Pflanzen. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ne Pflanzenfilter möcht ich nicht! Danke für den Tipp, hatte mich da auch mal eingelesen!


Ich überlegs mir nochmal mit der 4ten Tonne! 

Wäre dann zum 1000sten male 

1.Tonne Helix, damenstrumpf
2. Tonne Helix bewegt
3. Tonne Japanmatten
4. Tonne Pumpenkammer + Reinigungskammer


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

1. Tonne Damenstrumpf
2. Tonne __ Hel-X
3. Tonne billige Schaumstoffmatten
4. Tonne Pumpenkammer


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Guck mal

http://www.hanako-koi.de/Original-Japanmatte-100x100x38cm-28-Eurm.html

Oder lieber doch andere? weil ich bestelle da bei Hanakokoi


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

"Japanmatten bieten ein sehr gutes Medium, um Schmutz von grober und mittlerer Größe aufzunehmen und lassen sich einfach reinigen. "
Diese sind gut geeignet, wenn viel Partikel kommen, die hast du leider nicht. 

Besser sollten die sein : Schaumstoff mittel Ich denke die 1X2m sind vom Verschnitt noch am besten.


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Und dann die 3.Kammer einfach voll machen und einen überlauf einbauen!

So hier meine hoffentlich letzte Zeichnung


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*



rosenkranz schrieb:


> Ne Pflanzenfilter möcht ich nicht! Danke für den Tipp,



Was hat dich abgeschreckt? in vielen foren wird der pflanzenfilter als dreckschleuder dargestellt . . . ich finde, wenn er so verdreckt ist er falsch angelegt. mein teichbauberater hat auch gesagt weg damit. nee, is nicht. der bleibt. ich werde ihn ohne substrat und mit einem bodenablauf bauen, damit eine reinigung möglich wird. so wie einen wurzelraumfilter. mich würde wirklich interessieren, warum du keinen pflanzenfilter willst.


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

hab ich von anfang an nie eingeplant. Und gefallen wuerde mir das auch nicht.


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Noch nicht ganz, du willst ja überflüssiges einsparen. 
In die 3. Kammer muss du nicht mit einem Bogen nach unten gehen.
Das Wasser verteilt sich auch gut, wenn das Rohr gerade reinkommt.
Hat zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass der Mulm am Boden nicht aufgewirbelt wird.

Nun hast du auch noch vor die 2. Pumpe einzusparen. 
Solange du keine Probleme hast den Auslauf der Pumpe "umzulenken", sollte das gut funktionieren.
Das ganze funktioniert sicher toll. 

Die Nachbarn werden erst mal ablästern, ob du nun ein Nylonfetischist geworden bist.
Pfeiff drauf, spätestens wenn sie die Sandkörner am Boden zählen können, werden sie damit aufhören. 
Wichtig ist noch eine gute Strömung im Teich zu erzeugen, damit alle Ecken sauber werden.

Wenn du nun noch ein paar m³ mehr für die Koi an Volumen rausholen könntest.


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Okay, ist ein argument, laß ich gelten  ein pflanzenfilter ist auch geschmackssache.    Nylons sind cool, die nehm ich auch gelegentlich . . . im biotec


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*



Moonlight schrieb:


> . . ich finde, wenn er so verdreckt ist er falsch angelegt.


Mandy,
einen Pflanzenfilter (Bodenfilter) kann man so anlegen, dass er auch langfristig gut läuft.
Viele haben die notwendigen Vorraussetzungen nicht geschaffen und sind daher nicht zufrieden damit. 
An dem Teich von Jürgen war ich schon und sein Pflanzenfilter funktioniert super. Koiteich mit Pflanzenfilter
Auch ein Pflanzenfilter bei dem nur die Wurzeln im Wasser hängen läuft gut.

Es ist auch eine Frage vom Platz und dem Aufwand den man betreibt.


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Wofuer ne Zweite pumpe? den auslauf mach ich ueber einen schlauch, schoen versteckt. Später kauf ich mir noch ne rohrpumpe und ersetze meine alte. Und eben noch ne schmutzwasserpumpe. 

Noch ne grundsaetzliche frage. Ich hab in kammer 2 einen Ueberlauf geplant. aber der ist doch voellig ueberfluessig bei einem schwerkraftsystem oder?

komm ich mit einer tube innotec aus um den bodenablauf und die ganzen flansche abzudichten?

wie misch ich den beton fuer den bodenablauf an?


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Hey jörg, sag ich doch  auf die anlegung/bauart kommts an. ich denke mal, meiner wird total verwurzelt und verdreckt sein . . . also falsch angelegt          Also 1kartusche innotec wird bischen wenig sein. da du damit alles abdichten mußt, werden sicher mind. 2kartuschen nötig sein.


----------



## rosenkranz (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

alles rund um den ba mach ich mit innotec. wie schauts mit dem rest aus. kann ich das mit sikaflex machen?


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Überlaufen kann eigentlich nichts, da alles auf Teichniveau liegt. 

Wegen dem Beton frag mal jemand der sich damit auskennt. Ich habe in Erinnerung, dass es Magerbeton sein soll.
Wichtig ist nur, dass die Rohre danach eingesandet werden und nicht im Beton liegen.


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ist nicht Innotec das gleiche wie Sikaflex 221? Nur teurer weil es speziell für Teiche ist.


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Also mein mann meint 1teil zement,3teile kies. das wasser mußte frei schnauze zugeben. der beton darf nicht zu fest,aber auch nicht zu flüssig werden. eher bodenfeucht. . .


----------



## RKurzhals (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Hallo Rosenkranz,
ich habe bei mir nach 5 110er Flanschen gerade so eine Tube Innotec gebraucht. Je nachdem, wie "dick" Du die Kleberaupen machst, wirst Du da mehr oder weniger brauchen. Wichtig ist eine einigermaßen gleichmäßig dicke Raupe, und das viermal pro Flansch... .
In der Praxis wirst Du erleben, dass die Montage und das Zusammenstecken vor Ort noch ein wenig kitzliger ist... .
Meine Empfehlung: übe erst mal an einer Filtertonne, bevor Du am Teich startest. Ich habe als erstes "Testobjekt" einen Regenwassersammler am Fallrohr gebaut. Das Teil war nicht zu groß, und einfach auf Dichtheit zu testen... .


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

wer es gelesen hat,einfach vergessen. tante google bestätigt jörgs aussage.sikaflex ist kleber und dichtungsmittel für trinkwasser . . . ähnlich innotec.


----------



## rosenkranz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

kenne den karosseriekleber sikaflex aus dem kfz bereich. haelt auf stahl bombe. nur ob das fuer unseren bereich ist muss ich klaeren. fuer den ba ganz klar innotec.


----------



## rosenkranz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Hi nochmal!
Welche Sikaflex sollte das sein?


----------



## Joerg (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Sikaflex 221


----------



## rosenkranz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Und das ist exakt das selbe wie der von innotec der kostet nen drittel der Sikaflex

Wie mischt ihr den beton für den BA? 5:1?


----------



## rosenkranz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sikaflex-221...=Reisemobil_Caravan_Teile&hash=item2a1a9649fd

oder der

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sikaflex-221...269?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item19c6916edd


----------



## rosenkranz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Kann ich den 221 auch für den BA nehmen?


----------



## rosenkranz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Kann wieder nicht editieren!

Ich denke ich kaufe mir für alles rund um den BA den Innotec, alles andere Sikaflex!

Leider lese ich hier und da mal was das Sikaflex gut ist, aber mehr wird für Innotec geworben!

Wer kann mir da dazu was sagen?


----------



## rosenkranz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

keiner ne Idee?


Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Moonlight (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*



rosenkranz schrieb:


> Wie mischt ihr den beton für den BA? 5:1?



Die Frage hatte ich dir im Beitrag # 89 schon beantwortet.

3:1 ... und mein Gatte ist gelernter Maurer (auch wenns schon 25Jahre her ist).


----------



## Joerg (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*



rosenkranz schrieb:


> Und das ist exakt das selbe wie der von innotec der kostet nen drittel der Sikaflex


Ich hatte so was auch schon mal gehört, daher mein Hinweis mit dem Sikaflex.


----------



## rosenkranz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Hi!

Ja sorry hatte ich überlesen! Nur lese ich immer was anderes, von 3:1 bis 8:1....
 Möchte keine Fehler machen und mir Tipps holen...


Nochmal was zum anbringen des Bodenablaufs!

Kann ich die KG MIT Innotec in den BA einkleben???


----------



## rosenkranz (14. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Womit klebt ihr den die Rohre in den BA???

Sorry aber ich lese hier tausend verschiedene sachen!


Tangit ist zu starr und bricht bei der kleinsten bewegung
Innotec ist kein kleber sondern dient nur zur abdichtung
Sikaflex "kann" man auch nehmen ist aber nicht so gut?

Bitte helft mir, ich bin da überfragt


----------



## Joerg (14. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Zum kleben ist Tangit aber schon das richtige. Kleben BA mit Tangit


----------



## rosenkranz (14. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Genau da bin ich auch grad am lesen!

Also das KG rohr mit Tangit in den BA, und alles rund um folie mit Innotec


----------



## Joerg (14. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ich denke mal so ist es richtig.
Das KG Rohr soll ja mit dem BA fest verbunden sein. Danach ist es eingesandet und kann sich bewegen.
Die Folie oder die Tonnen "bewegen" sich, Innotec ist flexibel und kann das ausgleichen.


----------



## rosenkranz (14. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Naja, keine Ahnung. Jeder machts anders


Die hier z.b nehmen diesen Kleber für sowas : http://www.hanako-koi.de/Fixseal-Super-Strong-Spezialkleber-290ml.html


----------



## rosenkranz (15. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

hi. sollte ich erst den teich ausheben oder erst die filter ausheben?


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Das ist eigentlich relativ egal.
Hauptsache es bleibt nachher genügend Raum für beides. 
Überlege noch mal, ob bei dem Teich nicht noch ein paar m³ mehr rauszuholen sind.
10m³ ist die untere Grenze für ein paar Koi. Wenn du mal ein paar schwimmen hast, wird es sonst schnell eng.


----------



## rosenkranz (15. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

mehr wie 7 fische werden es nicht. bin grad am ueberlegen ob ich den teich per pflanzsteine ca 20CM anheben kann


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ich habe auch eine Mauer. Die war nötig, weil es nicht tiefer ging. 
Will sie nicht mehr missen. Hatte heute schon die Füße drauf liegen.


----------



## rosenkranz (15. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Die ersten Spatenstiche hab ich hintermir !

Ich denke ich sollte die Filtertonnen bevor ich sie eingrabe komplett miteinander verrohren, so muss ich das nicht im Loch machen!


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Hau rein bei dem super Wetter. 
Wenn du die schon vorher verrohrst, könnte der Transport schwierig werden.
Die Löcher kann man vorher schon reinmachen aber das verbinden würde ich eher vor Ort machen.


----------



## rosenkranz (15. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

ja die Schmutzwasserverrohrung kann ich ja nicht nachher machen, die muss ich vorher machen!
Komm da ja nicht mehr dran, und wenn ich dann die 110er übergänge noch gut verklebe dann wirds ne komplette einheit aus den tonnen!


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

3 Tonnen sind aber schon etwas sperrig.
Wenn man da etwas ungünstig hantiert, sind die ersten Flansche möglicherweise schon undicht. :?


----------



## rosenkranz (15. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Dann wirds ganz schön kompliziert....

Dann muss ich mir was einfallen lassen


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Mach erst mal die "Löcher".  Ein paar Zentimeter mehr können nicht schaden.
Die Maße von den Tonnen hast du doch. Löcher bohren und Flansche rein und dann reinstellen.
Verrohrung erst dann, wenn alles stabil steht.
Als erstes würde ich den BA / Skimmer in die erste Tonne bringen. Der Rest ergibt sich dann schon.


----------



## rosenkranz (16. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

problem stellen die schmutzablaeufe da


----------



## rosenkranz (16. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Ich denke ich lass die BA´s in den tonnen weg, und besorge mir schmutzwasserpumpen!

So werde ich die Verrohrung unten nicht nachträglich dran bekommen


----------



## rosenkranz (16. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

du sagtest doch das eh nur dreck in tonne anfaellt?


----------



## Joerg (16. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Die Reinigung ist halt einfacher. Bei mir geht es ja aktuell auch noch ohne.
Beim nächsten Mal werde ich es dann besser machen. 

Eigentlich musst du doch nur unten Löcher reinmachen und einen kleinen Graben ziehen.


----------



## rosenkranz (16. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

ja die bodenablauefe rein und die ht rohre dran. und das im eingebrabenen zustand???
 wuerd ja alles vorher machen aber wenn da mal eben 200kg pro tonne drauf kommen weiss ich ja nicht wie sich das verhaellt.


----------



## rosenkranz (16. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Und das nächste problem ist noch das die Tonnen unterschiedliche Größe haben.... bzw. die höhe


----------



## rosenkranz (16. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

So siehts aus wenn ich den ganzen kram einbuddel


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Tu dir einen Gefallen und kauf die 3 gleiche Tonnen.
Die anderen kannst du ja noch als Regentonnen verwenden. 

Das mit den BA zwischen den Tonnen zu verbinden wird sonst sicher Murks.


----------



## rosenkranz (17. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

ich glaub das wird selbst mit den gleichen tonnen murks.... aber ich werde die tonnen alle in der selben hoehe kaufen. werden dann 3 mal 200liter


----------



## rosenkranz (17. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

So hab jetzt 2 x 200liter und 1 x 300liter, die beiden 200er sind gleich und die 300er ist 100mm höher, sollte kein Problem darstellen!

Werde jetzt gleich nochwas buddeln gehen......


----------



## rosenkranz (17. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

bin jetzt ca 70cm tief und komm nun nur noch sehr muehsam voran. hab jetzt noch lehm und verdichter sand vormir. ueberlege noch auf 1.20 zu buddeln und den rest mit gasbetonsteine hochmauer...


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Hochmauern ist auch OK. Da kann man sich viel dichter an die Koi zum füttern draufsetzen.


----------



## rosenkranz (17. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Brauch ich aber auf jedenfall ein fundament ne?


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Es sollte auf jeden Fall Sinn machen einen Ringanker zu graben und den mit Beton auszufüllen.
Bei mir war es nur eine Seite aber ohne Fundament gehts wohl nicht. Kannst die Steine ja schlecht auf den Rasen setzen.

Ich habe so Betonsteine in Ocker verwendet. Sieht toll aus aber die Mauer war teurer als der Filter. :shock


----------



## Denniso (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichplanung 2012 10m³*

Macht doch nix Jörg  Sieht aber wirklich wahnsinnig gut aus bei dir... 

Grab so tief wie möglich. Um so Tiefer um so besser. auch wenn es 2m tief ist, kann man auch noch aufmauern


----------

